# Cooking eggs with no pots or pans.



## outskirts (Feb 25, 2011)

OK, I have two methods I use when I have eggs but no pots or pans:

1. If you can find some brown grocery bags(gotta be the thick grocery store
kind). Undo the bottoms of the bags and cut down one of the corners on
each bag so each bag will yield a big flat piece of paper(you will need one bag
per egg). Each big piece of brown paper you will now cut into 8 equal pieces.
Soak these in water overnight. In the morning(gently)wrap each egg in 8
pieces of soaked paper. Each egg must have at least 8 layers. Place eggs
on barbeque grill or place in coals on a fire. Carefully turn them every so
often and remove them once the paper has burnt down to the second layer.
You'll end up with eggs that are steamed and much like soft boiled eggs.
I would suggest practicing with a random egg every now and then till you
get it down right.

2. If you have oranges and eggs but not pots or pans you can try this one.
You will need one orange per two eggs. First halve your orange like a grapefruit.
Eat the orange from both halves, but unlike a grapefruit you will eat all the
inside contents leaving only an empty bowl of orange peel. Crack an egg into
each orange "peel bowl". Place on barbeque grill or directly on top of campfire
coals. Use a spoon to flip the egg. You'll know when it's done. The coals will
burn the peels but won't burn through before the eggs are done.
(Your eggs will taste like orange, it's an acquired or tolerated taste.)


----------



## uncivilize (Feb 25, 2011)

Haven't tried it yet, but watched a guy cut an onion in half, pull out the center and maybe a couple rings, break an egg or two into it, then surrounded it by coals. Slow cooked it, by the time the egg was done, much of the onion had cooked perfectly as well.


----------



## outskirts (Feb 25, 2011)

uncivilize said:


> Haven't tried it yet, but watched a guy cut an onion in half, pull out the center and maybe a couple rings, break an egg or two into it, then surrounded it by coals. Slow cooked it, by the time the egg was done, much of the onion had cooked perfectly as well.


 
Nice! I like this much better than the orange trick! 
I've stuffed onions before, but have never done this with them. I gotta try this.


----------



## dharma bum (Feb 25, 2011)

this sounds like a great idea! i can't believe i've never heard of this i have to try it. the onion sounds way more appealing though


----------



## Wild Ty Laserbeam (Feb 27, 2011)

i really like the orange eggs. I've done a handful of times and i've always liked the way it tasted.


----------



## stonedwonderer (Feb 27, 2011)

im gonna try the onion in the morning


----------



## wildboy860 (Nov 17, 2012)

you could also find a large flat rock and use it sorta like a frying pan. havent done it before. but dont seer why it would work


----------



## travelin (Nov 18, 2012)

done the onion thing plenty, but the orange is new to me, have to give it a try. thanks!


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Nov 19, 2012)

wildboy860 said:


> you could also find a large flat rock and use it sorta like a frying pan. havent done it before. but dont seer why it would work


 
a flat rock works pretty well, its not that hard to fry up an egg, i think you could fry a egg on a sidewalk on a sunny day. but the rock works good enough if you dont mind dirty earthy rock tasting egg, just make sure yer fire is nice mostly coal or you will end up with a rock that has a charred egg cooked into it.


----------



## Pepin (Nov 15, 2013)

I would love to find an alternative to the onion trick because I hate onions.


----------



## VisionQue (Jun 29, 2016)

You are never far from a beer or soda can. Cut the top out with a P-38 GI can opener or pocket knife. Fill 3/4 with water and set on coals to boil. Add eggs. When it boils again set timer on your phone for 6 minute soft boiled eggs or 8 minute hard boiled eggs. Salt, pepper, Tabasco sauce or miracle whip salad dressing add to the taste. Toast bread on a sharpened forked stick. Butter or margarine if you have it.


----------



## Ranger (Sep 24, 2016)

Pepin said:


> I would love to find an alternative to the onion trick because I hate onions.


Hollow out a potato!


----------



## AlwaysLost (Oct 27, 2016)

Add some Bacon to the Party!!!


----------



## Mustbenice (Oct 27, 2016)

Fill a paper cup with water and put a egg in. Then, place that cup on the outside of the fire. The water will boil and the cup wont burn. Just could like you would any hard boiled egg.


----------



## kokomojoe (Oct 27, 2016)

get a bell pepper and cut the top off and scrape the seeds out out, crack an egg in it and cook that on the coals


----------

